# Problem with OpenSSL upgrade



## Ikinoki (Apr 8, 2014)

Port seems to break something as any software built with it gives me 

```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/libssl.so.8: Undefined symbol "EVP_idea_cbc"
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 8, 2014)

On what version of FreeBSD? That version of libssl looks rather old to me. What version of security/openssl do you have installed?


----------



## Ikinoki (Apr 8, 2014)

Found the problem, apparently the software used libssl from port but somehow misguided by installed 0.9.8 by default with base.
Deleted port, now working.


----------



## Ikinoki (Apr 8, 2014)

No not solved. nginx installs port for some reason and everything breaks again...
What to do? FreeBSD version 8.3 problem inside a jail (though it worked before I ran portmaster nginx), don't suggest upgrade, it won't help in this part as it's not base or kernel problem. Seems like current openssl port is broken rendering FreeBSD system vulnerable to Openssl heartbeat attacks, which are crazily simple.


----------



## Ikinoki (Apr 8, 2014)

Forcing installation with base ssl helps.


----------

